# 354 Perkins swap



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a really good 354 Perkins in a Massey 550 combine that needs other repairs. Was wondering if it would bolt up into a tractor. I know 1850 Oliver 1100 Massey had those engines but is there a difference ? Would it bolt up in place of a Wakesha or another Perkins ? If nothing will bolt up does anyone know the difficulty of modifying any tractor to fit ? Any input appreciated.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I used to have a Massey 1100 with that engine in it, and even did an in frame rebuild on it, but unfortunately I can't answer your question about whether or not the one in a combine would be the same enough to bolt up into a tractor. Sorry. Hopefully some on with more experience with this engine can help.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Call Allstate hear is the # for Black Creek in Wisconsin. 877 530-2010. It is worth a call. They know a lot of stuff.


----------

